
Big list of 1-on-1 questions in random order - yankit
https://1on1hacker.com/
======
yankit
Original discussion is here -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22341138](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22341138)

------
vgraupera
thanks for creating this.

